
A CSS button to press and see full-screen animated morphing effect - chikades
http://nodejs-appmars.rhcloud.com/?press
======
mchahn
What morphs to what in this example? I see music notes going to a button when
clicked and then a pop-up. I agree it's cool but when I see the word morph I
expect one thing to change into another.

------
kormoc
It's just making me sick :(

------
thristian
HTTPS Everywhere sure breaks this.

